# for those of you with trailers...



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, my painting equipment and supplies are starting to take over my house a bit too much, so I think I may need to invest in a trailer. I have a 07 tacoma with a wired hitch rated for 5000lbs (upgradeable to 6500).

I was wondering, for those with trailers, if you have found an ideal size for storing equipment/being able to drive sensible/etc.

I was also wondering how you have you trailer set up, shelves? just stacked stuff? work area?

I would be looking at something from 5x10 to 6x12... however I am open to suggestions!

thanks


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I love my 5x10 enclosed. I have a ladder rack on top. The 5' makes it ideal to stack ladders without needing a ladder to do so. Quick on and off. I have the side door and ramp gate. I build shelves down one side. The only downside to a 5x is you have to duck when inside. However, the 5x is more aerodynamic and fits behind my truck nicely. It works well on tight streets. The 6x12 wouldn't be bad either. I would consider one for my next trailer. With how much I use my extension ladders, it sure is nice to load and unload them easily though. I haul everything I need in my 5x10. I'll find a pic.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I always worked out of a Van in the past, but since going to trailers, I probably wont ever go back to a van. Main reason is, once I arrive on a job I drop off the trailer and Im free to run errands or go to the paint store without hauling everything around with me. Another reason is I run a small outfit and cant afford a seperate paint vehicle whether it be a van or truck. So, when Im not working, I drop the trailer and Im good to go. A 6 x 12 would be nice choice behind a Tacoma. If you go smaller, you will evenually regret it. I did regret going with single axle and will probably go tandem on my next trailer. The possibilities for shelves are endless. I also like the trailers because they are like mobile bill boards once they have logos, etc added.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a 5 x 8 enclosed trailer and this is how it is set up at the moment:




























I enjoy using this trailer.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Ya it's nice dropping it on site and having your truck to run around with. The nice logo on the side is great for advertising your business. No need for yard signs with your trailer on site. I also like that I don't have to smell thinners and oil based because they are not sitting behind me.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Andyman said:


> I also like that I don't have to smell thinners and oil based because they are not sitting behind me.


I heard that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Trailers are like motorcycles - you'll always wish you got the next size up. A 6x12 with tandem axles and elec. brakes is the only way to go....least it was for me. Easier to tow, back up, and stayed in place behind the truck down the road. Get a good hitch lock, put a 110 circuit in, a deep cycle 12 volt battery, and an alarm, and you're good to go. I also had a crank up vent on the lid to help dissipate fumes on hot days.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Trailers are like motorcycles - you'll always wish you got the next size up. A 6x12 with tandem axles and elec. brakes is the only way to go....least it was for me. Easier to tow, back up, and stayed in place behind the truck down the road. Get a good hitch lock, put a 110 circuit in, a deep cycle 12 volt battery, and an alarm, and you're good to go. I also had a crank up vent on the lid to help dissipate fumes on hot days.


I totally agree.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

So 6x12 tandem axle. That is what I wanted, I just needed to justify it by asking experienced folk.


My hitch is wired, however to add electric breaks I have to take it back and they have to do some adjustments. But that should not be a problem.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a 6 x 10. I got the extra hieght option, so glad. Here is a pic, it's a mess. I haul it more in the winter and in the summer, unless on a big job, just use the truck. I like not having all the stuff in the truck, my wife has a fit when she gets in the truck and it is a mess!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice trailer Jason.

I am also in the market for a trailer, and I like the thought of a six by twelve. Right now I work out of a 98 1 ton GMC utility truck.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice trailer Rob!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The guys over at CT have some great threads on trailers and ideas.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rob,

Whats up with the valspar?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Rob,
> 
> Whats up with the valspar?


I think most all of us have all ended up with some valspar and behr products in our truck before.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I think most all of us have all ended up with some valspar and behr products in our truck before.


He's done both in the past two weeks. I think a review of membership status is in order.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

He said it is lacquer.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> He's done both in the past two weeks. I think a review of membership status is in order.


I tell ya, after the past two weeks, he is ready to hang up his brush!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> He said it is lacquer.


I wouldnt have noticed, if he hadnt tried to hide the labels. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> He's done both in the past two weeks. I think a review of membership status is in order.


lol you character.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Another reason is I run a small outfit and cant afford a seperate paint vehicle whether it be a van or truck.


Now that I quit my job I was able to obtain my pain mobile, and am starting to look at a second vehicle for family use :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I wouldnt have noticed, if he hadnt tried to hide the labels. :thumbup:


LMAO Now thats funny


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

LOve my 14' trailer. It has a ladder rack on top all extion ladders and planks go there. with ladder up the the nose. A walk way down the center. For loading and unloading ladders. Shelves on one side for two rows of paint cans. A bin for drops.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> LOve my 14' trailer. It has a ladder rack on top all extion ladders and planks go there. with ladder up the the nose. A walk way down the center. For loading and unloading ladders. Shelves on one side for two rows of paint cans. A bin for drops.


pic????


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Chloesmith said:


> I love redecorating but I'm not really good at painting.  Construction company in Derby  recommended this community to me in order to improve on my painting skills. I hope I do


There's a lot more skill in knowing how to design and decorate than there is in actually painting. Painting is essentially paint by numbers after the real thinkers have already created a design template. Don't sweat it. There are countless painters out there ready to be the tool of your imagination.


----------



## ColouradoPaint (9 mo ago)

Wondering if anyone has any solutions/ideas for keeping items on the plastic shelves? We have those attached to the walls of our trailer, but the bungee cords are driving me nuts! Although I am not the one in there and using these things. My husband is the owner of the company, and has the trailer organized so nicely, but I can't seem to think of anything helpful to eliminate those bungees!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

ColouradoPaint said:


> Wondering if anyone has any solutions/ideas for keeping items on the plastic shelves? We have those attached to the walls of our trailer, but the bungee cords are driving me nuts! Although I am not the one in there and using these things. My husband is the owner of the company, and has the trailer organized so nicely, but I can't seem to think of anything helpful to eliminate those bungees!


If he's the only one in the trailer, Are they driving him nuts or just you?


----------



## ColouradoPaint (9 mo ago)

finishesbykevyn said:


> If he's the only one in the trailer, Are they driving him nuts or just you?


Essentially just me.... and probably only because I helped him clean it last night. He mentioned wishing there was a way to keep it in place, but used bungees anyways. They work, but I was just curious if maybe anyone else had some super sweet solution 😁


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

ColouradoPaint said:


> Essentially just me.... and probably only because I helped him clean it last night. He mentioned wishing there was a way to keep it in place, but used bungees anyways. They work, but I was just curious if maybe anyone else had some super sweet solution 😁


Can you post some pics?


----------

